# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الخميس 03/10/2013

## ابو البنات

*  

 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يسترد الصدارة بثلاثية في مرمى الفرسان





استرد  المريخ صدارته لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه على اهلي الخرطوم بثلاثة  اهداف لهدف مساء الأمس على ملعبه في ختام الجولة 20 من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز ورفع الأحمر رصيده الى 45 نقطة فيما لمنافسه الهلال 43 نقطة.. وكان  باسكال افتتح التسجيل للمريخ وأضاف كلتشي الهدف  الثاني قبل أن يختتم رمضان عجب الأهداف الحمراء وكان عبد الرحيم النصري  احرز هدف الأهلي الوحيد في المباراة.. وبقي الأهلي في رصيد 25 نقطة وحصل  باسكال نجم المريخ على جائزة افضل لاعب في اللقاء المقدمة من شركة سوداني  الراعي الرسمي للمسابقة.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الأمل يفرض التعادل الايجابي على سيد الأتيام




فرض الامل عطبرة التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل على مضيفه أهلي مدني في المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين عصر الامس على ملعب مدني ضمن مواجهات  الجولة 20 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.. وكان الأهلي تقدم بهدفه عن طريق محمد  عبد الله كول قبل أن يدرك أبو القاسم سعيد التعادل للأمل في الدقائق  الاخيرة من اللقاء.. بالنتيجة رفع الأمل رصيده الى 21 نقطة والأهلي الى 15  نقطة.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كلتشي  يبدي سعادته بالوصول لشباك الأهلي




أبدى  النيجيري كلتشي مهاجم المريخ سعادته بالوصول إلى شباك أهلي الخرطوم في  مباراة الأحمر والفرسان مساء الامس على ملعب المريخ ضمن الجولة 20 من بطولة  الدوري الممتاز وقال كلتشي إنه اجتهد للعودة لمعانقة الشباك مجدداً وهو ما  تحقق له أمام الأهلي واعتبر الأباتشي أن  هدفه مهم لأنه حسم المباراة لصالح المريخ وأمّن النقاط الثلاث وتمنى كلتشي  مواصلة التسجيل في المباريات المقبلة وقيادة المريخ للتتويج ببطولة الدوري  الممتاز ونفى كلتشي ما تبادلته بعض وسائل الاعلام عن طلبه من المدرب الدفع  به اساسيا فى مباراة الاهلي مؤكد بان  المدرب هو صاحب الحق الوحيد فى  اختيار التشكيلة وانه يحترم قرارات المدرب , وانه سيكون صديقا للشباك متي  ما اتيحت له الفرصة للمشاركة.. يذكر أن المريخ كان حقق الفوز على اهلي  الخرطوم بثلاثة أهداف لهدف مسترداً صدارته للدوري الممتاز برصيد 45 نقطة  وبفارق نقطتين عن الهلال الثاني .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب المريخ: سنعمل على الانتصار في كل المباريات المتبقية




افاد  الألماني مايكل كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ أن فريقه سيعمل على الانتصار في  مبارياته الست المتبقية في منافسة الدوري الممتاز من أجل المحافظة الصدارة  والتتويج باللقب بنهاية المنافسة وقال كروجر بعد فوز فريقه على اهلي  الخرطوم بثلاثة لهدف مساء الامس: حققنا فوزاً مهماً  استعدنا من خلاله الصدارة وأفاد كروجر أن المريخ قدم شوطاً جيداً وأبان أن  الأهلي لم يكن خصماً سهلاً لفريقه في المواجهة وأكد كروجر أن الفريق الذي  يحقق الفوز في كل مبارياته المتبقية سيحصل على لقب المسابقة وأبان أن  السباق سيكون على أشده بين المريخ والهلال في الفترة المتبقية مجدداً حديثه  بأهمية الفوز في المباريات الست المتبقية للأحمر في المسابقة والتتويج  باللقب.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب اهلي الخرطوم يبدي رضاءه عن الأداء رغم الخسارة أمام المريخ




 أبدى الكابتن التاج محجوب المدير الفني لأهلي الخرطوم رضاءه عن أداء فريقه في مباراة المريخ في الجولة العشرين

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الوالي يقدم ترشيحه لمجلس المريخ اليوم


تفيد  المتابعات بتقديم السيد جمال الوالي رئيس لجنة التسيير بالمريخ ترشحه  لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اليوم حيث يتوقع أن يكلّف الوالي أحد الأشخاص من  أجل تقديم ترشحه خلال اليوم الأخير للترشيحات لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ  والذي يُقفل اليوم ويتواجد الوالي بالسعودية وكان باب الترشيحات فُتِح أمس  وتقدم ثلاثة أعضاء وسيقدم كذلك الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر ترشحه في منصب  السكرتير وعبد الصمد محمد عثمان في منصب نائب الرئيس ومتوكل أحمد علي ومحمد  جعفر قريش وأسماء أخرى.. وتنعقد الجمعية العمومية يوم الحادي عشر من الشهر  الجاري لاختيار مجلس ادارة جديد للمريخ.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الخرطوم الوطني يبدأ التحضير لمواجهة المريخ


يستأنف فريق الكرة بنادي الخرطوم الوطني تحضيراته اليوم تأهباً لمواجهة  المريخ يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة 20 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويأمل  الخرطوم تعويض النقاط الست التي خسرها في الجولتين السابقتين بالخسارة أمام  مريخ الفاشر بهدف وأمام اهلي شندي بهدف مقابل هدفين ويأمل التعويض في لقاء  الأحمر المتصدر واسترداد المركز الثالث الذي ذهب لمنافسه أهلي شندي وكان  الجهاز الفني منح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة بعد عودة البعثة من شندي بعد  أداء مباراة الفريق أمام أهلي شندي في الجولة 20 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## طارق العرش

* شكرا شباب المنبر علي النشاط المتواصل 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اسعدالله يومكم الاخ الكريم ابو احمدالمصطفي
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*



حائط صـــــــــــــــــد
ويتواصل المـــــــــــد الاحمر 

*حقق المريخ المطلوب ونجح في إجتياز مباراة الفرسان بثلاثيه اكدت إستمرار الصداره الحمراء وإقترابه من تحقيق اللقب الغالي باذن الله تعالي

*لم يكون المريخ بالامس سيئاً وفي نفس الوقت لم يؤدي بامتياز.وتباين الاداء بين الإجاده والإخفاق في شوطي اللعب

*من خلال التنظيم داخل الملعب كان شكل المريخ جيداً ووضح ان هنالك عمل تدريبي ملموس علي مستوي التكتيك يُحسب للالماني مايكل كروجر

*وفي نفس الوقت لم ياتي التنفيذ بالصورة المطلوبه من بعض اللاعبين.حيث ظهر اكثر من لاعب مريخي بمستوي ضعيف بقيادة الطاهر الحاج وراجي عبد العاطي 

*ظهور الطاهر الحاج بمستوي ضعيف ارهق (نجم المباراة الحقيقي من وجهة نظري)رمضان عجب الذي إضطر كثيراً للنزول للمناطق الدفاعيه من اجل تقديم الدعم للطاهر الحاج

*وبنفس القدر وجد الظهير الايسر غاندي نفسه تحت الضغط بسبب توهان راجي عبدالعاطي والذي كان كثير الحركه داخل الملعب ولكن بدون اي فائده تُذكر

*وكانت معظم هجمات الاهلي الخرطوم تاتي عن طريق الجهه اليسري للمريخ ورغم ذلك لم يتحرك الجهاز الفني لمعالجة هذا الخلل الواضح 

*هذا الوضع جعل هيثم مصطفي تائهاً في وسط الملعب رغم محاولاته الجاده والمتكرره لفعل شئ إلا ان غياب المسانده وضعت هيثم وسط كماشه من لاعبي الاهلي الخرطوم

*وتاثر ثنائي المقدمه بغياب الدعم وصناعة اللعب مما اجبر اوليفييه علي النزول لوسط الملعب طلباً للكرات 

*التكتيك الذي يتبعه الالماني مايكل كروجر حالياً يحتاج للاعبين اصحاب مهارات عاليه ونزعه هجوميه في صناعة اللعب

*وفي الفتره السابقه التي اشرف فيها كروجر علي فريق المريخ كان يعتمد علي المهاجم العراقي علاء الزهره في خانه الجناح الايسر التي يشغلها حالياً راجي عبدالعاطي

*وفي خانة الجناح الايمن كان إعتماده بصوره كبيره علي إندراوس إيداهور مع تواجد هيثم طمبل كمهاجم وحيد امام فيصل العجب اوالبرازيلي باولينو

*ولكن نوعية اللاعبين الذين يدفع بهم كروجر حالياً في وسط المريخ المهاجم لاتتوافق مع التكتيك الذي يتبعه الالماني

*رغم قناعتنا التامه بمايملكه راجي عبدالعاطي من امكانيات فنيه ومهارات فرديه إلا ان مستواه الحالي لايؤهله للعب اساسي علي حساب احمد الباشا

*راجي عبدالعاطي حالياً لايُقدم المسانده الدفاعيه المطلوبه لغاندي .وفي نفس الوقت لايُساهم في صناعة اللعب بالصورة المطلوبه

*ويلاحظ الجميع السرعه الكبيره التي تظهر في اداء المريخ عند تواجد الباشا بجانب هيثم مصطفي في وسط الملعب وتاثير ذلك علي الجانب الهجومي للمريخ

*ويمكن ان نجد العذر للالماني مايكل كروجر في عدم معرفته بامكانيات لاعبيه .ولكن ماهو دور إبراهومه كمساعد للمدرب طالما انه لايُبصر المدرب بامكانيات (بعض) اللاعبين؟

*بمثلما إستطاع إبراهومه ان يُقنع المدرب بجدوي مشاركة راجي رغم تراجع مستواه.وظهور امير كمال كلاعب اساسي في خط الدفاع الاحمر علي حساب ضفر رغم تمييز امير كمال في موقعه الجديد

*كان بامكان ابراهومه إطلاع كروجر علي إمكانيات بقية اللاعبين بقيادة نجم المريخ الاول احمد الباشا و(حاصد جوائز سوداني) مرتضي كبير وبقية المظاليم

*إذا كان إبعاد نجم المريخ الاول احمد الباشا فنياً لإحترمنا وجهة نظر المدرب.ولكن كيف يكون إبعاد الباشا فنياً وهو النجم الاول في كل تمارين المريخ الاخيره بشهادة الجميع.

*كيف يكون إبعاد الباشا احمد فنياً وهو الذي اصبح المستوي العام للمريخ يُقاس به.وظل احمد الباشا النجم الاول لكل المدربين في الفتره الاخيره

*كيف يُصبح النجم الذي رشحه الجميع لنجوميه الموسم السابق (للاعب غير مرغوب فيه )بين ليلة وضحاها؟الامر سادتي يحتاج لوقفه وتامل

*والغريب في الامر ان احمد الباشا كان النجم الاول لكروجر في الفترات السابقه التي عمل فيها بفريق المريخ

*ومن حقنا ان نتسائل عن الامر الذي حدث وجعل مايكل كروجر يُسقط احمد الباشا من حساباته تماماً

*اعلم ان البعض سيتحدث عن تدخلي في الشئون الفنيه والتي يُعتبر المدرب هو المسئول عنها.ولكن مايحدث حالياً داخل دهاليز المريخ يحتاج لوقفه حقيقيه وجاده من الجميع

*بهذه الطريقه سادتي سنفقد احمد الباشا الذي لن يكون راغباً في تجديد تعاقده مع الاحمر الوهاج بسبب مايتعرض له حالياً وهو الذي ينتهي عقده بعد ٨ أشهر من الان

*وكذلك لن يستفيد المريخ من لاعبين كانوا نجوماً بارزه في انديتهم قبل التعاقد مع المريخ بقيادة مرتضي كبير وحسن كمال ومصدق وستطالهم مقصلة الشطب 

*سادتي تعودنا دائماً ان (نبكي علي اللبن المسكوب) ولكن لابد من تغيير التعامل مع الامور في المريخ كما يجب علي الجميع الإنتباه قبل ان يقع الفاس في الراس والفريق مقبل علي فترة إنتقالات بعد شهرين من الان

*وطالما ان الامور في المريخ تسير بمثل هذه الطريقه فلاجدوي من إنفاق الاموال في إنتداب لاعبين جدد وشطب من تم تسجيلهم قبل ان يجدوا الفرصه لإثبات إمكانياتهم

*ونعود ونؤكد ان جميع لاعبي المريخ عندنا سواسيه .ولكن مايحدث في عالم المريخ من ظلم سيكون عائق امام تقدم الفريق لان الظلم ظلمات والله سبحانه وتعالي لا يرضي بالظلم .وإياك اعني يا........

*والخلافات والصراعات الشخصيه تصفيتها يجب ان تتم بعيداً عن المريخ .لان مصلحة الفريق فوق كل شئ.

*كما لاننسي الإشاره للمظهر السئ الذي كان عليه افراد الجهاز الفني والطبي لنادي المريخ من خلال مباراه الامس

*حيث ارتدي كل فرد من الإطار الفني والطبي للمريخ (زي يختلف عن الاخر).وظهرت دكة بدلاء المريخ بصوره لاتتناسب مع نادي المريخ

*وعلي العكس تماماً كانت مقاعد بدلاء الاهلي في كامل الاناقه بعد ان حرص الإطار الفني والطبي علي إرتداء ازياء موحده تحمل شعار النادي

*وتقع المسئوليه كامله في هذا المظهر السئ علي السيد عبدالصمد باعتباره المسئول الاول عن القطاع الرياضي بعد إعفاء دائرة الكره الحمراء

*نتيجة المباراة وفوز المريخ يجب ان لاتُنسينا مثل هذه الامور المهمه لان المظهر العام يُحسب علي نادي المريخ في المقام الاول.وسنعود لهذا الامر بالتفصيل لنكشف الكثير المثير عنه باذن الله تعالي

اخر الكلام

صحي النوم ياعبدالصمد


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

 شكرا شباب المنبر علي النشاط المتواصل 



تسلم يا صفوة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

اسعدالله يومكم الاخ الكريم ابو احمدالمصطفي



وايامك حبيبنا ابراهيم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*في التأهيلي الذئاب والسوكرتا يتعادلان والجماهير تهاجم محمد الطيب .. النضال النهود ينتزع نقطة من المريخ بالمناقل


حي العرب – سوكرتا
جرت يوم الاربعاء (2 اكتوبر) مباراتان في افتتاح الاسبوع الثالث للمرحلة الثالثة من التأهيلي جاءت نتائجها علي النحو التالي:انتزع النضال النهود (نقطتين) نقطة غالية امام المريخ (نقطة واحدة) بالمناقل عقب تعادلهما بهدف لكل بعد عرض قوي من الضيوف ضمن مباريات المجموعة الاولي تقدم المريخ اولا عن طريق عبدالباقي زحل من ركلة جزاء ليدرك ايمن النجومي التعادل قبل عشرة دقائق من نهاية اللقاء، ونال مدرب المريخ السخط من الجمهور للتبديلات الخاطئة التي اجراها قبل نهاية المباراة.الذئاب والسوكرتا يتعادلان سلبيا.. والجمهور يهاجم محمد الطيب.. وساري يطالب بالتقريربكوستي تعادل الرابطة (4 نقاط) وحي العرب بورتسودان (4 نقاط) بدون اهداف بعد مباراة قوية شهدت احداثا مثيرة ضمن جولات المجموعة الثانية تابعها جمهور غفير وانحصر اللعب في وسط الملعب وتألق حارس حي العرب كثيرا خلال اللقاء وبالمقابل قدم لاعبي الرابطة عبدالله ام روابة وايمن النجومي مباراة كبيرة، وعقب المباراة هتف جمهور كوستي في وجه محمد الطيب مدرب الرابطة لعدم الدفع بالتشكيلة المناسبة، كما دخل احمد ساري مدرب حي العرب في مشادات كلامية مع حكم المبارة بسبب تقرير المباراة حيث طالب ساري بنسخة من التقرير الا ان الحكم رفض بحجة عدم الجاهزية.



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*متوكل: لا نمانع في القائمة الوفاقية اذا اقتضت مصلحة المريخ ذلك

اكد متوكل احمد علي نائب الامين العام السابق بالمريخ والمرشح في الجميعة العمومية القادمة انه لايمانع في الدخول في مجموعة وفاقية اذا اقتضت مصلحة المريخ ذلك واضاف في تصريحات خاصة للزاوية:" انا ومعي بعض اعضاء المجلس السابق سنترشح في الانتخابات المقبلة ، وفق منهج ورؤية معينة تخدم المريخ ، وكل شخص معي في المجموعة ، سيترشح من اجل ان يخدم المريخ في ملف معين" 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* الإعلامية ميرفت حسين الصادق تتلقى العلاج بالاردن


أطمأن وزير الشباب والرياضة الأستاذ صديق محمد توم على صحة مديرة القسم الرياضي بقناة النيل الأزرق الزميلة الأستاذة ميرفت حسين الصادق محمد علي التي تتلقى العلاج بالأردن وذلك عبر اتصالات هاتفية بمقر إقامتها ونقل لها الوزير اهتمام ومتابعة الوزارة لرحلتها العلاجية من وزير الدولة بالوزارة يحيى حماد والوكيل عبد الهادي محمد خير والعاملون بالوزارة وتقديرهم للدور الناشط الذي ظلت تقوم به في تغطية أنشطة وبرامج عمل الوزارة عبر برنامجها الناجح البحث عن هدف داعين الله أن يسبغ عليها بنعمة الصحة والعافية ويعيدها بسلامة لأرض الوطن.  
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حاتم محمد احمد اول المترشحين لمجلس المريخ

اسفر اليوم الاول فى فتح باب الترشيح لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ عن ترشح اللاعب السابق حاتم محمد احمد عن مقعد قدامي اللاعبين وذلك بمقر المفوضية ولم يقم اي شخص اخر بالترشح , وسيكون يوم الخميس 3- اكتوبر اخر يوم للترشح لمجلس الادارة .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تحديد موعد ومكان مباراة الأمل عطبرة والمريخ الفاشر


قرر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وبناءً علي قرار اللجنة المنظمة الخاص بتحويل مباراة الأمل عطبرة ومريخ الفاشر لتلعب بالخرطوم فقد تقرر أن تلعب المباراة يوم 8 أكتوبر باستاد الخرطوم في تمام الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصراً. 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* نهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين


خاطب الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم بصورة رسمية ناديي الهلال والمريخ بخصوص مواعيد مباراتهم الفاصلة بنهائي كأس السودان والتي تم تحديد مدينة الدمازين حاضرة ولاية النيل الأزرق مسرحاً لها يوم الإثنين الموافق الخامس والعشرين من نوفمبر المقبل وذلك في إجتماع مجلس الإدارة الأول بتأريخ 24 أغسطس المنصرم نذولاً لرغبة ولاية النيل الأزرق واتحادها المحلي بإستضافة هذا الحدث القومي الكبير وذلك لما لمسه الاتحاد العام وبحكم مسئولياته ونظمه ولوائحه بأن تعم الفرحة جميع ربوع السودان الحبيب وعشاق كرة القدم بالاستمتاع بالمسابقات القومية والذين من حقهم علينا أن يكونوا شركاء لنا لذا جاء قرار مجلس الإدارة بموافقة جميع أعضائه علي هذه الخطوة والتي تؤكد حرص الاتحاد العام علي جعل نشاط كرة القدم جامع وشامل لكل الفئات المكونة للمجتمع السوداني. 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  خاص:الفريق منصور وضقل يقودان مساعى الوفاق وإسم أبوجريشة يلمع‎ 

يقود الفريق منصور عبدالرحيم وضقل مساعى لإنجاح الوفاق فى المريخوضمان دخول قائمة موحدة للإنتخابات وتحصلت الزاويةعلى معلومات تفيد بعقد الثنائى إجتماعات مكثفة حاليا ﻹثناء الفريق طارق وعبدالصمد وحمد السيد عن الإعتذار وكذلك إقناع عادل أبوجريشة بالترشح عبر توكيل من أديس أبابا ومحاولة إقناع حاتم محمد أحمد بالإنسحاب من مقعد قدامى اللاعبين.   
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور ابو البنات .. نشاط وحيوية
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ابوجريشه بتاع ماذا ووفاق بتاع ماذا ياضقل 

حاتم ماجربناهو بس اكيد احسن من ابوجريشه 

والفريق طارق وعبد الصمد احسن بي مليون مره من متوكل وقريش
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الشٌمات يقولون  في صحيفتهم : إستأسد المريخ على الأهلي الجريح ، وهم يقصدون بذلك التقليل من إنتصار المريخ على الأهلي . ولكن دعهم يموتوا غيظا بشماتتهم ، فالصدارة بإذن الله للأحمر الوهاج .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					





حائط صـــــــــــــــــد
ويتواصل المـــــــــــد الاحمر 

*حقق المريخ المطلوب ونجح في إجتياز مباراة الفرسان بثلاثيه اكدت إستمرار الصداره الحمراء وإقترابه من تحقيق اللقب الغالي باذن الله تعالي

*لم يكون المريخ بالامس سيئاً وفي نفس الوقت لم يؤدي بامتياز.وتباين الاداء بين الإجاده والإخفاق في شوطي اللعب






			
				*من خلال التنظيم داخل الملعب كان شكل المريخ جيداً ووضح ان هنالك عمل تدريبي ملموس علي مستوي التكتيك يُحسب للالماني مايكل كروجر
			
		



*وفي نفس الوقت لم ياتي التنفيذ بالصورة المطلوبه من بعض اللاعبين.حيث ظهر اكثر من لاعب مريخي بمستوي ضعيف بقيادة الطاهر الحاج وراجي عبد العاطي 

*ظهور الطاهر الحاج بمستوي ضعيف ارهق (نجم المباراة الحقيقي من وجهة نظري)رمضان عجب الذي إضطر كثيراً للنزول للمناطق الدفاعيه من اجل تقديم الدعم للطاهر الحاج

*وبنفس القدر وجد الظهير الايسر غاندي نفسه تحت الضغط بسبب توهان راجي عبدالعاطي والذي كان كثير الحركه داخل الملعب ولكن بدون اي فائده تُذكر

*وكانت معظم هجمات الاهلي الخرطوم تاتي عن طريق الجهه اليسري للمريخ ورغم ذلك لم يتحرك الجهاز الفني لمعالجة هذا الخلل الواضح 

*هذا الوضع جعل هيثم مصطفي تائهاً في وسط الملعب رغم محاولاته الجاده والمتكرره لفعل شئ إلا ان غياب المسانده وضعت هيثم وسط كماشه من لاعبي الاهلي الخرطوم

*وتاثر ثنائي المقدمه بغياب الدعم وصناعة اللعب مما اجبر اوليفييه علي النزول لوسط الملعب طلباً للكرات 

*التكتيك الذي يتبعه الالماني مايكل كروجر حالياً يحتاج للاعبين اصحاب مهارات عاليه ونزعه هجوميه في صناعة اللعب

*وفي الفتره السابقه التي اشرف فيها كروجر علي فريق المريخ كان يعتمد علي المهاجم العراقي علاء الزهره في خانه الجناح الايسر التي يشغلها حالياً راجي عبدالعاطي

*وفي خانة الجناح الايمن كان إعتماده بصوره كبيره علي إندراوس إيداهور مع تواجد هيثم طمبل كمهاجم وحيد امام فيصل العجب اوالبرازيلي باولينو

*ولكن نوعية اللاعبين الذين يدفع بهم كروجر حالياً في وسط المريخ المهاجم لاتتوافق مع التكتيك الذي يتبعه الالماني

*رغم قناعتنا التامه بمايملكه راجي عبدالعاطي من امكانيات فنيه ومهارات فرديه إلا ان مستواه الحالي لايؤهله للعب اساسي علي حساب احمد الباشا

*راجي عبدالعاطي حالياً لايُقدم المسانده الدفاعيه المطلوبه لغاندي .وفي نفس الوقت لايُساهم في صناعة اللعب بالصورة المطلوبه

*ويلاحظ الجميع السرعه الكبيره التي تظهر في اداء المريخ عند تواجد الباشا بجانب هيثم مصطفي في وسط الملعب وتاثير ذلك علي الجانب الهجومي للمريخ

*ويمكن ان نجد العذر للالماني مايكل كروجر في عدم معرفته بامكانيات لاعبيه .ولكن ماهو دور إبراهومه كمساعد للمدرب طالما انه لايُبصر المدرب بامكانيات (بعض) اللاعبين؟

*بمثلما إستطاع إبراهومه ان يُقنع المدرب بجدوي مشاركة راجي رغم تراجع مستواه.وظهور امير كمال كلاعب اساسي في خط الدفاع الاحمر علي حساب ضفر رغم تمييز امير كمال في موقعه الجديد

*كان بامكان ابراهومه إطلاع كروجر علي إمكانيات بقية اللاعبين بقيادة نجم المريخ الاول احمد الباشا و(حاصد جوائز سوداني) مرتضي كبير وبقية المظاليم

*إذا كان إبعاد نجم المريخ الاول احمد الباشا فنياً لإحترمنا وجهة نظر المدرب.ولكن كيف يكون إبعاد الباشا فنياً وهو النجم الاول في كل تمارين المريخ الاخيره بشهادة الجميع.

*كيف يكون إبعاد الباشا احمد فنياً وهو الذي اصبح المستوي العام للمريخ يُقاس به.وظل احمد الباشا النجم الاول لكل المدربين في الفتره الاخيره

*كيف يُصبح النجم الذي رشحه الجميع لنجوميه الموسم السابق (للاعب غير مرغوب فيه )بين ليلة وضحاها؟الامر سادتي يحتاج لوقفه وتامل

*والغريب في الامر ان احمد الباشا كان النجم الاول لكروجر في الفترات السابقه التي عمل فيها بفريق المريخ

*ومن حقنا ان نتسائل عن الامر الذي حدث وجعل مايكل كروجر يُسقط احمد الباشا من حساباته تماماً

*اعلم ان البعض سيتحدث عن تدخلي في الشئون الفنيه والتي يُعتبر المدرب هو المسئول عنها.ولكن مايحدث حالياً داخل دهاليز المريخ يحتاج لوقفه حقيقيه وجاده من الجميع

*بهذه الطريقه سادتي سنفقد احمد الباشا الذي لن يكون راغباً في تجديد تعاقده مع الاحمر الوهاج بسبب مايتعرض له حالياً وهو الذي ينتهي عقده بعد ٨ أشهر من الان

*وكذلك لن يستفيد المريخ من لاعبين كانوا نجوماً بارزه في انديتهم قبل التعاقد مع المريخ بقيادة مرتضي كبير وحسن كمال ومصدق وستطالهم مقصلة الشطب 

*سادتي تعودنا دائماً ان (نبكي علي اللبن المسكوب) ولكن لابد من تغيير التعامل مع الامور في المريخ كما يجب علي الجميع الإنتباه قبل ان يقع الفاس في الراس والفريق مقبل علي فترة إنتقالات بعد شهرين من الان

*وطالما ان الامور في المريخ تسير بمثل هذه الطريقه فلاجدوي من إنفاق الاموال في إنتداب لاعبين جدد وشطب من تم تسجيلهم قبل ان يجدوا الفرصه لإثبات إمكانياتهم

*ونعود ونؤكد ان جميع لاعبي المريخ عندنا سواسيه .ولكن مايحدث في عالم المريخ من ظلم سيكون عائق امام تقدم الفريق لان الظلم ظلمات والله سبحانه وتعالي لا يرضي بالظلم .وإياك اعني يا........

*والخلافات والصراعات الشخصيه تصفيتها يجب ان تتم بعيداً عن المريخ .لان مصلحة الفريق فوق كل شئ.

*كما لاننسي الإشاره للمظهر السئ الذي كان عليه افراد الجهاز الفني والطبي لنادي المريخ من خلال مباراه الامس

*حيث ارتدي كل فرد من الإطار الفني والطبي للمريخ (زي يختلف عن الاخر).وظهرت دكة بدلاء المريخ بصوره لاتتناسب مع نادي المريخ

*وعلي العكس تماماً كانت مقاعد بدلاء الاهلي في كامل الاناقه بعد ان حرص الإطار الفني والطبي علي إرتداء ازياء موحده تحمل شعار النادي

*وتقع المسئوليه كامله في هذا المظهر السئ علي السيد عبدالصمد باعتباره المسئول الاول عن القطاع الرياضي بعد إعفاء دائرة الكره الحمراء

*نتيجة المباراة وفوز المريخ يجب ان لاتُنسينا مثل هذه الامور المهمه لان المظهر العام يُحسب علي نادي المريخ في المقام الاول.وسنعود لهذا الامر بالتفصيل لنكشف الكثير المثير عنه باذن الله تعالي

اخر الكلام

صحي النوم ياعبدالصمد











			
				*من خلال التنظيم داخل الملعب كان شكل المريخ جيداً ووضح ان هنالك عمل تدريبي ملموس علي مستوي التكتيك يُحسب للالماني مايكل كروجر
			
		



اذا علينا ان نضرب سلام تعظيم للمستر كروجر الذي استطاع ان يغير في شكل الفريق وطالما كان هناك عمل تدريبي ملموس بالاضافة الى ان الفريق يسير من الاحسن الى الافضل بالاضافة الى ان الفريق يحقق الانتصار ويتفوق فهذا يعني ان المدرب يفهم تماما ما يقوم به وبالتالي ياتي دور الاعلام في تدعيم وجهة نظر المدرب ومساندته على الوجه المطلوب وهذا لا يعن ان نسكت عن الاخطاء التي تحدث ولكن التدخل في النواحي الفنية التي تخص المدرب ينبغي ان نكون حريصين على الابتعاد عنها بقدر الامكان لان المريخ في السابق لم يكن بهذا الشكل والاسلوب وبالتالي نطلب من الاعلام الذي نحبه ونكن له كل تقدير ان يساند المدرب في كل صغيرة وكبيرة حتى القرارات المتعلقة بمشاركة اللاعبين علينا ان نبتعد عنها ولا نعترض عليها في كتاباتنا لانها تكون فكرة سيئة عن المدرب وعن عمله في حين ان الواقع يقول غير ذلك وربما تنقص ايضا من قيمة الاعلام المريخي ففي الوقت الذي تحسن فيه اداء الفريق وبدا يسترد عافيته نشاهد ونقرأ بعض الكتابات التي تحاول ان تنقد في الاتجاه المعاكس وبالتالي تخلق جو غير طيب ولا يتماشى مع اداء الفريق وتطوره والاسلوب الذي بدا يلعب به في الاونة الاخيرة .


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور أبو الفارس على المجهود المتواصل
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكووووووور ابو البنات
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*مشكور ياغالي على التميز والابداع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الحبيب ابو البنات على الابداعات

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تسلم يا أب أحمد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


الزعيم يحلق في الصدارة .. ودمغة العجب فن وذوق وطرب
مدرب اهلي الخرطوم يهنئ الاحمر .. كلتشي يؤكد: لم اطلب من الالماني اشراكي اساسيا .. وكروجر ينتقد التحكيم
المريخ يسحق الفرسان بثلاثية
كروجر : تفوقنا على فرقة خطيرة والحكام لا يطبقون القانون
الاحمر يتطلع الى 18 نقطة من ست مباريات
احرز هدفا حاسما في المباراة الخامسة على التوالي .. رمضان (قوول) يواصل هز الشباك والحصول على الاشادة
كلتشي : لم اطلب من المدرب اشراكي اساسيا
التاج محجوب يهنئ الاحمر
مريخ اهلي تشهد مشاركة اصدقاء الامس ووصول عبد الرحيم امبدة الى شباك الاحمر
باب الترشح لمجلس المريخ يقفل اليوم
.. ومحاولات للتوصل الى قائمة موحدة
حاتم محمد احمد يترشح لمقعد قدامى اللاعبين
المقبول : هناك اشخاص يريدون ترشيح انفسهم بسبب الوالي
محجوب صديق : المريخ يحتاج الى المخلصين لا الباحثين عن المصالح الشخصية
الاتحاد العام يؤكد اقامة نهائي كاس السودان بالدمازين
الامل يتعادل امام اهلي مدني
تعادل الرابطة كوستي وحي العرب .. مريخ المناقل والنضال
الهلال يعود للتدريبات اليوم
اهلي شندي يتوعد منافسيه
شباب ناصر يهزم الامير
الزعيم يستعيد الصدارة بعد 24 ساعة .. المريخ يسحق الفرسان بثلاثية 
باسكال يفتتح التشكيل وكلتشي يعزز ورمضان يؤمن انتصار الفرقة الحمراء .. عبد الرحيم امبدة يسجل هدف اهلي الخرطوم الشرفي وبرج المراقبة الايفواري يتوج بالنجومية
رمضان يسجل الهدف الخامس على التوالي .. كلتشي يسجل هدفه الثامن .. كروجر يسجل الفوز الثالث على التوالي
كروجر يستبعد الباشا للمرة الثانية على التوالي .. باسكال يرفع رصيده الى اربعة اهداف 
كروجر : كافحنا لتحقيق الانتصار على الاهلي ومستوى الفرقة الحمراء يتصاعد وهناك تطور واضح في الاداء .. ندخل اي لقاء من اجل الفوز فالهلال يطاردنا وينتظر تعثرنا وعلينا التعامل بجدية مع كل المنافسين .. بعض اللاعبين يميلون الى العنف والحكام لايعملون على حسمهم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


الزعيم يجندل الفرسان بثلاثية ويتمسك بالصدارة
كروجر : الفرقة الحمراء في تصاعد .. والدف المبكر اراحنا
انهيار مساعي الوفاق .. قائمتان في السباق الانتخابي وحاتم اول المرشحين
المريخ يواصل صدارة الممتاز بثلاثية في الفرسان
كروجر : الهدف المبكر اراح اللاعبين
الاحمر يفتح ملف الخرطوم ويتدرب اليوم
انهيار مساعي الوفاق وقائمتان في السباق الانتخابي
حاتم محمد احمد اول المترشحين لمجلس المريخ
الامل يعود بنقطة غالية من مدني
حقق انتصاره الثالث على التوالي .. المريخ يتمسك بصدارة الممتاز بثلاثية في شباك الفرسان
باسكال يفتتح .. كلتشي يعزز .. النصري يقلص للاهلي وعجب يؤمن النتيجة للاحمر
المدير الفني للمريخ يبدي ارتياحه لمستوى فريقه .. كروجر : مستوى اللاعبين يرتفع من مباراة لاخرى والهدف المبكر اراحنا .. الاهلي فريق مميز ومباراتنا امامه كانت صعبة وهدف رمضان عجب انهى اللقاء
ابراهومة : طوينا ملف الفرسان وفتحنا ملف الاولاد
اشاد بالفرقة الحمراء .. التاج محجوب : توقع الخسارة عندما ترتكب اخطاء امام فريق بحجم المريخهدوء تام في اليوم اول .. الراجل يتقدم لمقعد قدامى اللاعبين بمساندة المحاربين القدامى 
خالد تاج السر يبدا اجراءات الترشح لمقعد المناشط ومعتصم مالك ينافسه
مساع كبيرة لقائمة موحدة ومجموعتان داخل حلبة الصراع الانتخابي
شباب المريخ في اسبوع ... كاكوم يتقدم للرخصة سي وديدا يجري عملية جراحية ناجحة
مدير الكرة بقطاع الشباب والناشئين يترشح لمنصب قدامى المناشط في الجمعية العمومية
كروجر يتابع تدريبات الفرق السنية ويثني على لاعبي الشباب والمهندس يحلل مباراة المريخ من الدوحة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
عضوية المريخ حاجة تكسف !

اصدرت المفوضية الكشف النهائى لعضوية نادى المريخ التى يحق لها المشاركة فى انتخاب مجلس الادارة الجديد , حيث بلغ عدد الاعضاء 1570 عضوا فقط !! هم الذين اكملوا كافة الاجراءات القانونية التى تسمح لها بحضور الجمعية العمومية ,, لاشك ان هذا الرقم لايشرف اى مريخى ينتمى لهذا الكيان الضخم ولايعكس باى حال من الاحوال التاريخ التليد للنادى الذى يفترض ان تكون عضويته الرسمية قد تجاوزت الستة ارقام منذ عقود سابقة .
نعلم ان هناك الكثير من التعقيدات التى تحول دون استيعاب العدد الكبير من جماهير النادى فى الكشف الرسمى للعضوية رغم الجهود الكبيرة التى ظلت تبذلها بعض مجالس الادارات السابقة من اجل تجاوز هذه التعقيدات القانونية وغير القانونية حتى يرتفع سقف العضوية الى رقم يشرف اسم المريخ ويتجاوز هذا ( الرقم الهزيل ) وكانت اخر تلك المحاولات تلك التى قام بها مجلس التقشف السابق الذى سعى للتعاقد مع شركة ( وارد ) من اجل تسهيل الحصول على الاشتراكات وبالتالى ازالة الكثير من المعوقات التى كانت تحد من فتح باب العضوية امام كل الراغبين فى الحصول عليها من داخل وخارج السودان الا ان تلك الجهود تبددت فى نهاية الامر وتحولت الى قضية ( قانونية ) انتهت على خير بفض الشراكة بالتراضى بين مجلس اللوردات وشركة وارد التى وضع عليها المريخ آمالا كبيرة فى تفتح امام المريخ موردا ماليا جديدا يغذى خزينة النادى التى تعانى حالة مزمنة من الفلس .
معظم الاندية الجماهيرية فى الوطن العربي الذى نحن جزء منه خاصة فى الجارة مصر تعتمد بشكل كبير على عضوية النادى فى كل مشروعاتها الرياضية وتعتبر مداخيل العضوية رقما لايمكن الاستهانة به فى الميزانية السنوية لكل نادى لاسيما ناديي الاهلى والزمالك ,, طبعا نحن لاننتظر ان تقفز عضوية المريخ بين يوم وليله الى حجم عضوية الاهلى او الزمالك فى بلد المئة مليون مصرى ولكن نطمع ونامل فى ان تسير مجالس الادارات على طريق تلك الاندية فى كيفية فتح الباب واستحداث اساليب جديدة فى استيعاب العضوية من داخل المؤسسات والشركات والوزارات بدلا من اتباع الاسلوب العقيم والبالى المطبق منذ سنوات والذى يقوم على ( العمل الموسمي ) وينشط فقط قبل ثلاثة شهور من عقد الجمعية العمومية بحيث يتحرك تجار العضوية ويرصدون مبالغ محددة لكسب العدد الضئيل والهزيل حتى يتمكنوا من السيطرة عليه وبالتالى التحكم فى اعمال الترشيح والانتخاب والامساك بمفاتيح اللعبة الانتخابية من (ايه تو زد ) ليأتوا بفلان ويقصوا علان وهو ذات السيناريو الذى سيتم فى الانتخاب الحالية لنادى المريخ بعدما بدأ البعض فى توجيه اصابع الاتهام الى تنظيم ( النهضه ) بانه يملك نصيب الاسد من العضوية الحالية وبالتالى فان اى مجلس جديد لايمكن ان تتم الموافقة عليه الا عبر تنظيم النهضة ,, ونحن هنا لانقدح فى حق تنظيم النهضة فى ان يكون له نصيب مقدر من عضوية المريخ حتى لو كانت مستجلبة من بلاد الواق الواق طالما عائد اشتراكات هذه العضوية سيذهب لخزينة النادى ولكن الاهم من كل ذلك هو ان يتبنى الاخرون نهج النهضة ويسعوا ويجتهدوا فى استقطاب عضوية للنادى بدلا من الثرثره ونقد الاخرين على صفحات الجرايد , لان الذى تهمه مصلحة المريخ ولايريد تنظيما بعينه يتحكم فى انتخاب اعضاء المجلس حتى لايكون ( مجلسا مكندشا ) كما يقولون عليه ان يكشكش جيبه ويجتهد فى استقطاب عضوية جديدة يكسر بها رقم عضوية النهضة ويكبر من كومه بدلا من ان تكون حجم العضوية الكلية فى النادى الكبير 1570 وهى بالفعل رقم هزيل ولايشرف, بل يكسف اى مريخى ينتمى للنادى ,, فاذا كان من يحضرون تمارين ومباريات فريق الشباب والرديف يتجاوز عددهم هذا الرقم بكثير – حسب احصائيات الصحافة - فبالتالى يصبح من المهم جدا ان يفكر المجلس القادم فى مشروع يزيد من عضوية النادى الرسمية حتى تكون موردا ماليا يدعم الخزينة بدلا من ترك الامر لتجار العضوية ومساعديهم . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
صيحة
موسي مصطفي
متوكل يفعل ولا يتكلم !!

مواجهة اليوم بين المريخ و الفرسان من المباريات المهمة و الصعبة و التي يدخلها المريخ من اجل الفوز فقط لا سواه

الاهلي  ليس بالفريق السهل و له مواقف قوية امام المريخ و حقق انتصارات على المريخ  في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وعطل الهلال اكثر من مرة في الدوري الممتاز في  المواسم الماضية .

مباراة الاهلي الاخيرة مع الهلال اكدت جاهزية  الاهلي لمواجهة اليوم خاصة ان ان الفريق يتمتع بلياقة بدنية عالية و يلعب  بنفس واحد حتى نهاية المباراة .

على مدرب المريخ احترام خصمه جيدا و  الابتعاد عن الغرور من اجل كسب النقاط فاللعب بمسئولية و انضباط يمنح  المريخ الثقة لتحقيق اهدافه في مواجهة اليوم و استعادة صدارة الممتاز .

لم تتضح حتى الان رؤية المجلس الجديد و لكن الدلائل تشير لعودة متوكل احمد على من جديد و لكن هذه المرة عبر مقعد الامين العام .

افيد  للمريخ عودة متوكل من استمرار الفريق طارق الذي ترك مهمته كامين عام  للنادي و تفرغ لاداء مهام اعلامي وظل يهاجم الاعلام ويبرر في اخطاءه

افيد للمريخ متوكل لانه قليل الكلام وكثير الفعل !!

متوكل يعمل فقط و لا يعرف (كثرة النقة ) فهذا هو الاداري المطلوب !

لا ننكر وقوع متوكل في اخطاء قاتلة في بداية عهده و لكن الرجل كسب الخبرات التي تجعلنا نطالب به كامين عام .

متوكل  يختلف معك نعم و لكنه لا يستخدم الاسايب القذرة و دائما ما يحتفظ بعلاقاته  الطيبة مع اخوته في الوسط الرياضي لان الرياضة عنده اختلاف افكار !!

حان الوقت كي تتاح الفرص لعناصر الشباب في مجلس المريخ الجديد !!

نتوقع  ايضا عودة بعض العناصر التي ابعدت علي راسها الاخ خالد شرف الدين لانها من  الكوادر المؤهلة التي ستفيد المريخ في مجلسه الجديد .

اختلفنا مع  كثير من الذين رشحناهم للمجلس الجديد ولكن احقيتهم وقدراتهم جعلتنا نطلب  عودتهم حتى لا نصدم بعناصر مثل عبد الصمد و بعض المتفرجين الذين تسببوا في  ربكة في مجلس المريخ .

على الاخ عبد الصمد ان يحزم حقائب الرحيل لان  فترته كشفت عن ضعف قدراته في ادارة كرة القدم فهو غير مؤهل ليكون رئيس  قطاع شباب دعك من كرة قدم لفريق كبير مثل المريخ

هناك عناصر يجب ان تترجل لانها فشلت و لا تملك ما تقدمه و لو لا وجود الاخ جمال لكشفت علي حقيقتها وغادر المريخ مبكرا !!

مجلس  المريخ القادم يجب ان يكون منسجما يضم عناصر تحترم اراء بقية الاعضاء و ان  تبتعد عن الخلافات المضرة التي تتسبب في تدمير المريخ خاصة ان المريخ  امامه تحديات كبيرة في الموسم الجديد على راسها المشاريع الاستثمارية


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الشكر الجزيل حبيبنا ابو احمد على اخبار الصحف
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------

